# Freddie Gray Arresting Officer Edward Nero Found Not Guilty On All Charges



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Let the race baiting, riots and violence begin.



> BALTIMORE (WJZ) - Freddie Gray arresting officer Edward Nero was found not guilty on all counts by Baltimore City Circuit Court Judge Barry Williams Monday morning.
> 
> Nero faced second-degree assault, reckless endangerment and two counts of misconduct in office.


Freddie Gray Arresting Officer Nero Found Not Guilty On All Charges « CBS Baltimore


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Baltimore will be getting some new police cars and shop windows soon.


----------



## shaunarb (May 23, 2016)

I hope not, i'm still living here! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shaunarb said:


> I hope not, i'm still living here!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Ooops! I hit "edit" instead of "reply with quote."
(I did not change your post in any way)

What I meant to do is bid you welcome from the Fla/Ga border area, and encourage you to pop on over to the Introduction section and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

shaunarb said:


> I hope not, i'm still living here!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the group, piece of advice? Leave Baltimore and never look back. (I lived in Baltimore at one time, so I'm not judging you at all).


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is going to be a great big cookout in Baltimore, I wonder if I will see the glow against the midnight sky???

BLM endorses BIC lighters.

I went there for a job interview once, It was with Aircraft Armament Inc.
One look around, first thing in the morning, I headed for home not the company.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

what happens if the only cop convicted in the death is the black cop?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hot summer night's coming,not guilty plea,LEO coming in.not a good place to be.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Time for a rewrite on this old book:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

What a sad time we live in. A cop is found innocent and immediately everyone is preparing for riots and destruction of businesses. *sigh*


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

That city is going to implode.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I wonder if Jackson and Sharpton have made hotel reservations there yet.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Pssssh, all those white cops did that...
I know. 
I would like to ask paster grey whatever his name is, why he isn't trying to unite a community to REJECT violence, REJECT tbuggism, and promote responsibility?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

The mayor came out and said he's going to face internal discipline over this incident so the guy is still probally going to lose his job. At least he wont be in jail though.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> The mayor came out and said he's going to face internal discipline over this incident so the guy is still probally going to lose his job. At least he wont be in jail though.


he'll take one of the many many job offerings he has waiting for him - could be the best thing that ever happened to him ....


----------



## shaunarb (May 23, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Welcome to the group, piece of advice? Leave Baltimore and never look back. (I lived in Baltimore at one time, so I'm not judging you at all).


We have been trying. My husband still has two years before he can retire from the fire dept. One of my favorite past times is looking at houses for sale in Virginia/West Virginia and trying to figure out of to make it work financially. Lol!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

It's all b.s. everytime certain groups don't get get there way let's all scream race is the issue. Then throw a damn temper tantrum let a spoiled rotten brat. I am so fed up with this shit it's unbelievable.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

baldman said:


> It's all b.s. everytime certain groups don't get get there way let's all scream race is the issue. Then throw a damn temper tantrum let a spoiled rotten brat. I am so fed up with this shit it's unbelievable.


Factually speaking, it is predominantly black Americans that continually cry racism. Yet the actions of these militant idiots proves THEY are the racists.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Factually speaking, it is predominantly black Americans that continually cry racism. Yet the actions of these militant idiots proves THEY are the racists.


this whole affair is nothing but a racist attack on whites - you think it's just random luck that two of the three whites charged have been first up to be run thru the jaws of hell .... they'll try the last white and then mysteriously the DA will drop the charges ....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> he'll take one of the many many job offerings he has waiting for him - could be the best thing that ever happened to him ....


Job offerings? No jobs waiting for those guys, regardless if they are all found not guilty. No company will hire them because it would not be politically correct.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Auntie said:


> What a sad time we live in. A cop is found innocent and immediately everyone is preparing for riots and destruction of businesses. *sigh*


It is the thing to do these days. If you don't get what you want you riot and loot. There is a saying in Baltimore... "If they can't eat it, drink it or f**k it, they will destroy it".


----------

